# UKAPS Shop?!



## Samuran (28 Oct 2013)

Hi All

No idea if this is the best place for this, but I just wondered if there was a UKAPS shop...? For merchandise really. 

I wouldn't mind a sticker or two or maybe a hoody.... 

Just a thought.
Cheers


----------



## kirk (28 Oct 2013)

There's loads of hoodies around here with sticker bombed cars as you live in Cornwall why not ukaps speedo's or a beach towel


----------



## Samuran (28 Oct 2013)

Where I might stick my sticker is my own concern... 

Haha

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (28 Oct 2013)

I remember in my skateboarding days ( not ramp) when if you had a sticker on your skateboard it would kindly removed for you because it was sad..............now it's cool to hold a vw together with them   how things have changed.


----------



## Samuran (28 Oct 2013)

I spent quite a bit of time in the Jap car scene, imported car etc etc and I do have to say that certain sticker bombed bits always appealed to me... not whole cars tho and not to hold them together.... lol


----------



## Alastair (28 Oct 2013)

I think ukaps t shirts would be good idea.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Oct 2013)

Alastair said:


> I think ukaps t shirts would be good idea.


 
there are plenty of companies out there that will middle man these things now, ukaps send the designs, people order directly via a link, tshirt company ship and send a % to ukaps.
That way you get a full product range for non of the hassle that no doubt stops the mods from doing it themselves.
I want a mug and a 'regularly trimmed' logo'd pair of y fronts 

I feel a ukaps t shirt design comp coming on.........


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Oct 2013)

you've got a ukaps t shirt Iain! You can't have two!

I will raise this in the mods section, i know we've had bits and bobs, that Dan has sorted. If theres enough interest, i'm sure we could sort something.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Oct 2013)

I want one.


----------



## sa80mark (29 Oct 2013)

I would love a t shirt or 2


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Oct 2013)

sa80mark said:


> I would love a t shirt or 2


Same here, I like the black ones with white writing 
Merchandise could be a good selling point at the next AL too - T-shirts, fleeces, mugs and caps.... Id still like to do my design and manufacture of a tight fitting black nylon/plastic sleeve of some sort to fit over a 2KG fire extinguisher with the white UKAPS logo... I think they would be popular.


----------



## sa80mark (29 Oct 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Same here, I like the black ones with white writing
> Merchandise could be a good selling point at the next AL too - T-shirts, fleeces, mugs and caps.... Id still like to do my design and manufacture of a tight fitting black nylon/plastic sleeve of some sort to fit over a 2KG fire extinguisher with the white UKAPS logo... I think they would be popular.




Funny you mention a fe sleeve Ive been looking into this today


----------



## George Farmer (29 Oct 2013)

Hi all,

Dan Crawford is our merchandising guy, but is an incredibly busy chap these days.  I'll see if he can provide some feedback here.

Cheers,
George


----------



## Samuran (29 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> you've got a ukaps t shirt Iain! You can't have two!
> 
> I will raise this in the mods section, i know we've had bits and bobs, that Dan has sorted. If theres enough interest, i'm sure we could sort something.



Heh I'm interested hence the thread 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Samuran (29 Oct 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Same here, I like the black ones with white writing
> Merchandise could be a good selling point at the next AL too - T-shirts, fleeces, mugs and caps.... Id still like to do my design and manufacture of a tight fitting black nylon/plastic sleeve of some sort to fit over a 2KG fire extinguisher with the white UKAPS logo... I think they would be popular.



Could do calendars with pictures of members 'scapes, members could vote for which pics they'd like 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Oct 2013)

Samuran said:


> Could do calendars with pictures of members 'scapes, members could vote for which pics they'd like
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yes but the problem with that is Ian will want to be modelling on those pics too! him posing in his Y fronts would put me right off!


----------



## Samuran (29 Oct 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Yes but the problem with that is Ian will want to be modelling on those pics too! him posing in his Y fronts would put me right off!



Hahaha..... Ewww!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Oct 2013)

Erm the chicks would kill for pics of me in my y fronts ala David Beckham.


----------



## Aron_Dip (29 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Erm the chicks would kill for pics of me in my y fronts ala David Beckham.


LOL


----------



## Andy D (29 Oct 2013)

Some great suggestions.

I like the calendar idea and the FE cover.

Clothing would be good too if it was big enough!


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Oct 2013)

Hey Folks, Tshirts are easy, as are hoodies etc. The problem with them is that I have to print in reasonable quantities and then store them, say 20+ of each garment. Off the top of my head a Hoodie would cost you £18 + P+P and a Tshirt £10 + P+P. I'm happy to get the ball rolling if there is enough interest.....

I can also look into the other suggestions, I've always wanted to do a calander


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Oct 2013)

Dan Crawford said:


> Hey Folks, Tshirts are easy, as are hoodies etc. The problem with them is that I have to print in reasonable quantities and then store them, say 20+ of each garment. Off the top of my head a Hoodie would cost you £18 + P+P and a Tshirt £10 + P+P. I'm happy to get the ball rolling if there is enough interest.....
> 
> I can also look into the other suggestions, I've always wanted to do a calander



With me in my Y fronts?


----------



## Samuran (30 Oct 2013)

Who wants to start a thread for people to register their interest?

And no not in y fronts... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Oct 2013)

Samuran said:


> Who wants to start a thread for people to register their interest?
> 
> And no not in y fronts...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


 
I'll do it now.


----------



## Alastair (30 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> With me in my Y fronts?



Why am I getting images of ukaps members in a calendar with just plants covering their bits......... uuurgh


----------



## Samuran (30 Oct 2013)

They could all come over to see you Al... you've got a big enough tank for them to hide in....


----------



## sa80mark (30 Oct 2013)

Dan, A bit of long shot but can you get kids sizes ?


----------



## Alastair (30 Oct 2013)

Samuran said:


> They could all come over to see you Al... you've got a big enough tank for them to hide in....


Ha ha I like it...... the my tank in the calender shot. .... not nude members


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (30 Oct 2013)

These are great idea guys !!!
Even me living far away will order t shirt and calendar !! 
Ian we are going to put a special picture for the Christmas day, your Y front . This could be advertising (more women will buy it) 

cheers guys


----------



## Lee Sweeting (30 Oct 2013)

I'd be up for a calendar. I also like the sound of a UKAPS FE cover


----------



## Andy D (30 Oct 2013)

A calendar would be pretty easy to be honest from most photo printing sites.

Would just need to settle on the 12 photos and who would be interested and get a quote.


----------



## Andy D (30 Oct 2013)

As an example most calendars on here are under £10 - Calendars & Diaries - PhotoBox


----------

